# Traditional boy names



## babyhopesxx

Hi everyone, we still haven't decided on a boys name yet if this lo turns out to be a boy, we have a couple in mind but were not set on them :wacko:

We like traditional English boy names but i know these are becomming very popular now so we still want something traditional but not too popular.

So can you help by fireing away any ideas, thanks :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

We called our little boy Franklin, because like you we wanted something English, traditional and uncommon :thumbup:. Other suggestions Albert, Archer, Barnaby (Barney), Benedict, Blair, Blake, Braden, Dale, Drake, Edwin (Eddie/Teddy), Fenton, Grayson, Kane, Lincoln, Maxwell (Max), 

I got these from this website, it might give you some ideas :thumbup:

https://www.ourbabynames.co.uk/englishboys.php?pg=12


----------



## Lady_Bee

I like the more traditional names too. Well, my idea of traditional anyway! It might not be what you have in mind but I'm currently leaning towards names like Sebastian, Arthur, Tristan, Alexander, Julian, Alastair, Rupert, Henry...


----------



## discoclare

Tobias
Frederick
Montgomery
Timothy
Oliver
William
Albert
Archie
Silas
George
Gregory
Lloyd
Victor
Vincent
Nicholas
Hugh
Hugo
Theodore
Adam
Nathaniel


----------



## Jaylina

I haven't seen these or heard of these names in a very long time. They're traditional yet uncommon (Haven't seen in BnB too).

*
Spencer
Harvey
Joel
Chad
Mason
Corey
Grant
Quinton
Randall
Clayton
Neal
Roland
Pierce
Wesley
Roderick
Brice
Clive
Peyton
Ramsey
Maddox
Austin
Cedric
Leonard/Leo/Leon
Lyndon
*


----------



## fairy_gem

Some traditional but not too common ones:

Arthur
Henry
Stanley
Sullivan
Jasper
Oscar
Franklin
Louis
Archie
Chester
Dudley
Joel
Leland
Quincy
Randall
Reuben
Rupert 
Rufus
Sydney
Seymour
Spencer
Samson
Theodore
Tobias
Wyatt


:flower:


----------



## vaileasmama

i love solomon :)


----------



## babyhopesxx

Hi, thanks for your replies everyone :)

Mumof5 (now 6) lol, i love Franklin :) and my oh quite likes it too :thumbup: He is however set on Leonard, which i like but don't love but i do like Lennie for short, but i just don't think i can name a boy Leonard :dohh:

The other contenders are:

Fraser
Arthur
Jason
(I'm sure there's more but i can't think of them at the mo., lol)


----------



## c1403

I love traditional names. On my list for boys are
Henry
William
Samuel
Daniel
Elliot
Louis
Arthur
George

xxx


----------



## Jhondy

I like the name Jack for a boy.


----------



## mrs_lukey

We are calling our son Alex. Other names on the list were William, Henry and Arthur which are all very traditional/English!


----------



## Button#

We are going for Ashley, other names I like are:

Gregory
Alexander
Nathaniel
Sebastian
Robin
Patrick
Alastair
Lawrence


----------



## lucyb

I love Frederick (Freddie), Edward or Theodore (Teddy), Henry, George :)


----------



## Abbys mommy

Tyler, Nathan, Robert, Sebastian..just a few...


----------



## Emmyxxlou

Tobias
Fabian
Noah
Matthew John
Jacob
Paul


----------



## Quackquack99

i do love the name michael or sean for a boy


----------

